# Just couple



## nouvellechef (May 6, 2011)

Blueberry, 54 days that I didnt keep. Huge yields on her are possible. Dont know if it taste like BB or not.

LVPK, 47 days. This is pretty, easy to grow. Very very low yields though.

Lemon Skunk, 47 days. Very nute sensitive. Big stretch in flower. Gets frost though.


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2011)

Very nice brosef.....I think you will enjoy the taste of the LVPK big time. She needs a bit of training and a lil extra veg to get good yields though. The one I got going now didn't get either of those things...lol

Let's see if she purps up for ya down the stretch....I know she does but she might need cooler lights out temps...not sure because this is only my second time running the cut.
That BB reminds me of the Nirvana White Castle I just took down...huge massive buds but not very icky sticky resin and THC wise.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very nice brosef.....I think you will enjoy the taste of the LVPK big time. She needs a bit of training and a lil extra veg to get good yields though. The one I got going now didn't get either of those things...lol
> 
> Let's see if she purps up for ya down the stretch....I know she does but she might need cooler lights out temps...not sure because this is only my second time running the cut.
> That BB reminds me of the Nirvana White Castle I just took down...huge massive buds but not very icky sticky resin and THC wise.



That LVPK did get big veg. Shes in a 5gal, a bush. Just dont see whole thing. Its 58 at night so she should purp up solid.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

Great Lookng buds


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Yur funny Bro. This thread also is very old.


----------

